# Vapour Mountain



## Gert_Koen (25/10/14)

Oupa!!! Jy mag maar!
Just vaping on your Berry Blaze....and its absolutely delicious!!Everything I like in a Juice!!!The Vanilla custard is kick ass too!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (25/10/14)

Bliksem!!!My wife a non smoker and non vaper loves it as well!!!Says a lot because I make her taste all my juice...In case my taste buds are buds.


----------



## Andre (25/10/14)

And those juices get better with steeping.


----------



## rogue zombie (25/10/14)

Lekker man. Geniet hulle 

Nothing like finding a good juice.


----------



## Dr Phil (25/10/14)

@Oupa I really hope I can get some of ur juices at the Vape meet in November

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (26/10/14)

If you like these, you must try the VM4 - the absolute best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

